# Spirit Halloween 50% off sale



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anybody know if on November 1st Spirit will do 50% off online, too??? Because I know the last time they did it online was 2009, and I think not doing it last year left them with a lot of inventory that they could have sold...


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Our Spirit store said it would except for the anamatronics.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Last year there was a small discount on most of the open stuff, the real nice anamatronics and bigger props, they stored them for this year................


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

The spirit closest to me had everything 50% off the day after... Even big things.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish Party City would put it's stuff on sale, but they don't around where I live. They just pack it up for next year.


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

They told us that our stores would be 50% off EVERYTHING LEFT in the store Nov. 1st. But to be completely honest....if there is something you have your eye on...it most likely won't be there by then. There were several items I was waiting on and most of them sold yesterday while I was working....lol


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

One around here last year was dumping everything they could the day after for 50% off or more. The manager was literally walking around asking what we wanted to pay for things to get them gone. Got one of the ground crawling zombies for $20 and a ton of other things that I probably didn't really need but...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I doubt they ever do the online 50% off again.I really loved when they did.They can just sell it next year.I am sure it is stored in their warehouse so there would be no reason to discount it.


----------



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

eVilcreations said:


> They told us that our stores would be 50% off EVERYTHING LEFT in the store Nov. 1st. But to be completely honest....if there is something you have your eye on...it most likely won't be there by then. There were several items I was waiting on and most of them sold yesterday while I was working....lol


That was the case with all the stores around me last year, but I am just wondering about online...


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

I talked to my DSM today about it, and from the info he got...the 50% off is IN STORE ONLY.... No online stuff...


----------

